# TiVo 7.2.2 Software Release -- Spring 2006 -- featuring Undelete



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

_I searched and couldnt find anything posted about it. So here it is..._

*TiVo Readies DVR Software Update*
By BetaNews Staff, BetaNews
March 8, 2006, 4:00 PM

TiVo is preparing to roll out version 7.2.2 of its software for all Series2 TiVo owners. The update brings a number of new features including the ability to undelete recordings, improved suggestions and support for new USB network cards.

According to TiVo, "All deleted programs go to the Recently Deleted group in the Now Playing List where they will remain until space is needed for new programs." TiVo users can request priority access to 7.2.2, which will be delivered automatically through the set-top box's standard update process.

This update is for TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorders only! DIRECTV DVR with TiVo, and TiVo Series1 DVRs are not eligible for this update.

Only DVRs with TiVo Service Numbers beginning with the following characters are eligible for this software:
110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590, and 595

http://research.tivo.com/72.2priority/


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

cool thanks for the link :up:


----------



## dspyder (Jan 11, 2005)

It's exciting, innovative new features that this that really get my blood pumping and renew my faith in the Tivo company! Wow, what a disappointment.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

I just found this link:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290484

note: if you head towards the bottom of that link, you will see why I was unable to find prior discussion of this topic before I created this new one (a problem with the search engine of tivocommunity.com)


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

6


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

6-1/2


----------



## LanMoo (Oct 27, 2004)

177.80 millimeters


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I just put both of my TiVo's on the priority list.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Right now, don't sign up unless you need support for the added adapters.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Right now, don't sign up unless you need support for the added adapters.


so, what you're saying is that people who are using dial-up are the only persons who should sign-up?

I guess the people who are more technically inclined to sign-up (those who have gone the extra mile and already networked their TiVo's) shouldn't sign-up because you said so... and thus, the people are more likely to take advantage of this beta to provide feedback are the ones who this adapter update are not targeted towards?

Im lost.... please explain why these people who want the added features but dont need support for the additional network adapters should not sign up. Is TiVo only targeting this update to those who are primarily on dial-up? This is what your statement of, "don't sign up" suggests.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

id242 said:


> Im lost.... please explain why these people who want the added features but dont need support for the additional network adapters should not sign up. Is TiVo only targeting this update to those who are primarily on dial-up? This is what your statement of, "don't sign up" suggests.


There was an early release of 7.2.2 that was only intended for those that needed it for the new adapter support. Here was the plea from TiVoJerry asking people to not sign up unless they really needed it. Now that 7.2.2 is out in a general release, I don't think that plea applies anymore.


----------

